# Bushcraft Books



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

I found this list of bushcraft and "old time" camping books awhile back. I now have several of them on the list and I've enjoyed them quite a bit. Some are out of print and this is by no means a complete list. *Camping and Woodcraft* by Horace Kephart is not listed but is one of the "staples" in many personal bushcraft libraries. I thought maybe this list would be of interest to some of you as well.


*Book of Woodcraft and Indian Lore*, by Ernest T. Seton (Doulbeday, Page, & Co., 1927)
*Camp and Trail Methods*, by E. Kreps (A. R. Harding, 1910)
*Campcraft and Woodlore*, by the Canadian National-Grand Trunk Railways (Stout and French, Inc., 1927)
*Campers' Guide to Woodcraft and Outdoor Life*, by Luis Henderson (1972)
*Campers' Handbook*, by Dillon Wallace (Fleming H. Revell, Co., 1936)
*Camping in the Old Style*, by David Wescott (Gibbs Smith Publisher, 2000)
*Complete Book of Outdoor Lore and Woodcraft*, by Clyde Ormound (Harper and Row, 1982)
*Complete Campers Manual*, by Francis H. Buzzacott (1905)
*Encylopedia of Country Living*, by Carla Emery (Sasquatch Books, 1994)
*Junior Book of Camping and Woodcraft*, by Bernard S. Mason (Ronald Press Co., 1943)
*Manual for the Modern Day Mountain Man*, by Mack Peyton and Jack Romanek (A.G. Halldin, 1977)
*Mountain Man Crafts and Skills*, by David Montgomery (Horizon, 1980)
*New Way of The Wilderness*, by Calvin Rutstrum (MacMillan Co., 1958)
*** On Your Own in the Wilderness*, by Townsend Whelen and Bradford Angier (Stackpole Co., 1964)
*Primitive Outdoor Skills*, by Richard L. Jamison (Horizon Publishers, 1985)
*Primitive Semi-Permanent Shelters*, by John McPherson and Geri McPherson (Prairie Wolf, 1996)
*Primitive Wilderness Cooking Methods*, by John McPherson and Geri McPherson (AG Press, 1988)
*Primitive Wilderness Living and Survival Skills*, by John McPherson and Geri McPherson (Prairie Wolf, 1993). An excellent how-to on primitive living.
*Primitive Wilderness Skills--Applied and Advanced*, by John McPherson and Geri McPherson
*Shelters, Shacks, and Shanties*, by Daniel C. Beard (Charles Scribner and Sons)
*Wildwood Wisdom*, by Ellsworth Jaeger (Macmillan Co., 1945)
*Woodcraft*, by E.H. Kreps (A.R. Harding Publishing Co., 1978)
*Woodcraft and Camping*, by Nessmuk (Dover Publications, Inc., 1963 [1923])
*Woodsmoke*, by Ellsworth Jaeger (MacMillan Co., 1953)
*Your Own Book of Campcraft*, by Catherine T. Hammett (Simon and Schuster, 1974)


----------



## CptNemo (Oct 20, 2010)

*Found this list at a sight called Bushcraft.uk
Here is the actual link. They talk about a lot more books over there.
Apparently I can't post links yet.


Title - Author*


Northern Bushcraft - Mors kochanski
Naked into the wilderness - John & geri Mcpherson
Naked into the wilderness 2 - John & Geri McPhearson
New way of the wilderness - Calvin Rutstrum
Arctic Manual - Vilhjalmur Stefanson
The best of woodsmoke - Richard L. Jamison
Primitive outdoor skills - Richard L Jamison
Woodsmoke - Richard & Linda Jamison
Bushcraft - Richard Graves
Camping and woodcraft - Horace Kephart
Earth Knack - Bart & Robin Blankenship
Outdoor survival skills - Larry Dean Olsen
Shelters shacks and shanties - D.C. Beard
wildwood wisdom - Ellsworth Jaeger
scouting for boys first edition - Baden Powell
the poachers handbook - Ian Niall
The art of Tracking, The origin of science - Louis Liebenberg
The traditional bowers bible - numerous authors
The nature and subsequent uses of flint - John W. Lord
Life at the extremes the science of survival - Frances Ashcroft
Deep Survival - Laurence Gonzales
Performing in extreme environments - Lawrence E. Armstrong
Mountainman crafts and skills - David Montgomery
98.6 Degrees the art of keeping your *** alive - cody lundin
Survival advantage - Andrew Lane
How to survive on land and sea - US naval institute press
The Wilderness Route finder - Calvin Rutstrum
Home manufacture of Furs and Skins - A.B. Farnham
Home tanning and leather making guide - A.B Farnham
Tanning at Home - W.B Scarbough
Deadfalls and snares - A.R Harding
Poachers and poaching - John Watson
The Sling for sport and survival - Cliff Savage
The Trappers Bible - Dale martin
into the primitive - Dale martin
Animal Traps and Trapping - James A. Bateman
Culpepers herbal remedies - Nicholas Culpeper
finding your way without a map or compass - Harrold Gatty
Participating in Nature - Thomas J. Elpel
Indian Fishing - Hilary Stewart
Wound Management - Jill A. David
Expedition Medicine - The Royal Geographical society 
Where there is no doctor - David Werner
Where there is no Dentist - Murray Dickson
Care of the Critticaly Ill Patient in the Tropics and Subtropics - David A.K. Watters, et al
Primary Diagnosis & Treatment, in Developing countries - Daniel E. Fountain
Sahara overland - Chris Scott
Vehicle Dependant Expedition Guide - Tom Sheppard
The Ultimate desert Handbook - Mark Johnson
Recipes for roughing it easy - Dian Thomas
Survive the savage sea - Dougal Robertson
how to **** in the woods - Kathleen Meyer
Living off nature - Judy Urquhart
The survival handbook - Raymond mears
Essential Bushcraft - Ray Mears
Outdoors survival handbook - Ray Mears
How to survive in the woods - Bradford angier
Food for free - Richard Mabey
A cook on the wild side - Hugh fearnley-whittingstall
No need to Die - Eddie McGee
Knife Making - Bo Bergman
Search and Rescue Survival Training AF Reg 64-4 - US department of the air force
The Practical Mushroom encyclopaedia - peter jorden & steve wheeler
Primitive Technology - Erret Callahan
The complete book of self sufficiency - John Seymour
Botany in a day - Thomas J. Elpel
Survival arts of the primitive Paiutes - Margaret M. Wheat
Survival skills of native California - Paul D. Cambell
Primitive technology, a book of earth skills - society for primitive technology
Primitive technology 2, Ancestral Skills - society for primitive technology
The ultimate encyclopedia of Knots and rope work - Geoffry Budworth
The S.A.S. survival hand book - John Wisman
Camplife in the woods and the tricks of trapping - W. Hamilton Gibson
woodsmanship - Bernard S. Mason
The axe Manual - Peter Mclaren
Nutrition in medicine - Simon P. Allison
Experiments on Knife sharpening - Department of materials science and engineering Iowa state university
The essentials of archery - L.E. Stemmler
Basic Blacksmithing - David Harries and Bernhard Heer
The Art of Travel - Francis Galton
Extreme survival - Dr Kenneth Kamler
Complete book of survival - Eddie McGee
Animals, tracks, trails and signs - R. Brown, M. Lawrence and J. pope
Winter wise - Montague Alford
The foraging spectrum - Robert L. Kelly
The Bushmans handbook - H. A. Lindsay
The Hunting peoples - Carleton S. ****
Wound managment - Jill A. David
Medicine for Mountianeering and other wilderness activities - James A. Wilkerson
Pioneering projects - John Thurman
Army manual of Hygiene and Sanitation 1934 - MoD
Living off the land, a manual of bushcraft - Salt (Melbourne, Vic.)
Ditch Medicine - Hugh L. Coffee
Down but not out - Royal Canadian air force Survival training School
Outdoor saftey and survival - British Columbia outdoor recreation division
Survival Psychology - John Leach
Adrift - Steven Callahan
How to survive in the bush, on the coast, in the mountains of New Zealand  Lt B. Hildrith RNAF
Roughing it easy  Dian Thomas
Roughing it easy 2 - Dian Thomas
Inner navigation  Erik Jonsson
How to stay alive in the woods  Bradford Angier
The complete snow campers guide  Raymond Bridge
The wilderness handbook  Paul Petzoldt
Survive  Clay Blair, Jr.
Staying Alive  Maurice and Maralyn Bailey
Country Woodcraft - Drew Langsner
Bush Arts  Mors Kochanski
Wilderness canoeing and camping  Cliff Jacobson
The Nature doctor  Dr. H. C. A. Vogel
Rogers Herbal Manual  Robert Dale Rogers
The Fungal Pharmacy  Robert Rogers
On Your own in the Wilderness  Colonel Townsend Whelen
The Art of Survival  Cord Christian Troebst
Being Your own Wilderness Doctor  Dr. E. Russel Kodet
SkyGuide  Mark R. Chartrand
The Call of the Birds  Charles S. Bayne
Survival, how to prevail in hostile enviroments - Xavier Maniguet 
Passport to Survival - Esther Dickey
Camplore and Woodcraft - Daniel Beard
The Winter Wilderness Companion - Garret conover & Alexandra Conover
Essentials of Sea Survival - Frank Golden MD, PHD & Michael Tipton PHD
The Tribal Living Book - David levinson & David Sherwood
Bushcraft Skills And How To Survive In The Wild - Anthonio Akkermans
Survival Wisdom & Know How - the editors of stackpole books
Dwellings - Paul Oliver
The Humanure Handbook - Jospeh Jenkins
Camplore And Bushcraft - Daniel Beard
Passport To Survival - Esther Dickey
Survival How to Prevail In Hostile Enviroments - Xavier Maniguet
Wilderness Survival Manual - BC Hydro / W.T. Floyd
Physiology Of Man In The Desert - E. F. Adolph
South Sea Lore - Kenneth P. Emory
Bushcraft How To Live In The Jungle And Bush
Dont Die In The Bundu - Col. D. H. Grainger
Wild Food - Gordon Hillman & Ray Mears
Uteliv - Lars Falt
Handbok Overlevnad - Lars Falt
Friluftsboken - Lars Falt
VinterFarden - Lars Falt
The Jungle Hiker - Royal Air Force Welfare ceylon
Craftsmen of Necessity - Christopher williams 
Moving Heavy Things - Jan Adkins
When All Hell Breaks Loose - Cody Lundin
Wild Food - Roger Phillips
Knowledge of the Ancestors - Ryan Leech
Trees & Shrubs of the Okavango delta, Medicinal uses and Nutritional value, volume 1 & 2 - Veronica Roodt
Gemsbok Bean & Kalahari truffle, traditional plant use by Jul'hoansi in N.East Namibia - Arno Leffers
Snow Caves - Ernest Wilkinson
Emergency Navigation - David Burch
The Basic Essentials of Desert Survival - Dave Ganci
Dwelling Portably 1980-89 - Bert and Holly Davis
Dwelling Portably 1990-99 - Bert and Holly Davis
Dwelling Portably 2000-2008 - Bert and Holly Davis
The Complete Guide to Edible wild plants,fruits and Nuts - Katie Letcher Lyle
Hints to travellers Scientific and general (1883)  Royal Geographical society 
A Collection of Indigenous Indonesian Technologies - Craig Thorburn
Aids to Survival  W.A. POLICE ACADEMY COMMAND & LAND OPERATIONS UNIT
Camp Life in the Woods and the Tricks of Trapping and Trap Making - William Hamilton Gibson
Never say die  Canadian Military
Desert expeditions  Tom Sheppard
Tropical Forest Expeditions - By Clive Jermy and Roger Chapman
Polar Expeditions  Rachel Duncan 
The Prairie Traveler handbook for overland expeditions (1859)  Randolph P. Marcy 
Ranger Medical Handbook US Army Special Operations Command
Sanitation Without Water - Uno Winblad and Wen Kitama
The Ships Medicine Chest and Medical Aid at Sea - U.S. Department of Health and Human Services
Handbook of knots and splices  Charles Gibson
Homegrown sun dwellings  Peter Van Dresser
Hunting with a Bow and arrow  Saxton pope
Axe Manual of Peter McLaren  Peter McLaren
The complete book of heating with wood  Larry Gay
Saskatchewan trapper training manual  Saskatchewan Education Northern division
Village Technology Handbook - Volunteers in Technical Assistance
Wood Conserving Stoves a Design Guide - Volunteers in Technical Assistance
Woodsmanship  Bernard S. Mason
The Woodsman and Craft Book (1910)  Hoffman ??
Shifts and Expedients of Camp Life for Travel & Exploration (1871)  W.B Lord & T. Baines
Survival and Austere Medicine - The Remote, Austere, Wilderness and Third World Medicine Discussion Board
How to make tools - Christiansen & Bernard Zubrowski
Improvised repairs to wheeled vehicles in the field (1943)  British MOD
Minor surgical procedures in remote areas  Medecins San frontiers
Mini Technology Handbook Volume 1 & 2  B.R. Saubolle & S.J. Bachmann
Automotive operation and maintenance (for Pioneer roads)  E. Christopher Cone
Food And Emergency Food In The Circumpolar Area - Kerstin Eidlitz
Cache Lake Country - John J. Rowlands
Campers' Guide to Woodcraft and Outdoor Life - Luis Henderson
Paradise Below Zero - Calvin Rutstrum
The Natural Navigator - Tristan Gooley
Survival - Chris & Gretchen Janowsky
Manifold destiny - Chris Maynard & Bill Scheller


*pamphlets & booklets:*

pioneering knots and lashings - Scout Troop 24 
Sea survival - Ministry of defence
Arctic survival - Ministry of defence
Jungle Survival - Ministry of Defence
Basic wilderness survival in cold lacking snow - Mors Kochanski
The compass - Mors Kochanski
The two kilogram survival field kit manual - Mors Kochanski
Basic wilderness survival in deep snow - Mors Kochanski
Knife sharpening - Mors Kochanski
Top seven Bush Knots and the Use of the windlass - Mors Kochanski
tools of survival and survival training - Mors Kochanski
Basic netting - Mors Kochanski
Map use - Mors Kochanski
21 native edible plants - Mors Kochanski
the inuit snow house - Mors Kochanski
Survival kit ideas - Mors Kochanski
The simple cattail doll - Mors Kochanski
Wilderness Steam Bath - Mors Kochanski
When you meet a Black Bear - Mors Kochanski
The Northan Night Sky - Mors Kochanski
Basic weather Knowledge - Mors Kochaski
Winter Survival in the backcountry - unknown
Winter Survival - BC Hydro
Fickminnie Overlevnad - Lars Falt
fox fire Numerous issues - numerous
A Therapeutic Approch to Arctic Survival Rations - Terence a. rogers, et al 
Physiology of Acute Starvation in Man - George F. Cahill
Snow as a life Saver - Don Vockeroth & Jhon Amatt
Survival in the desert - USAF survival school
Alberta Wilderness Arts and Recreation 1-16
The Psycology of Lost - Kenneth Hill
Frictional Fire Making With a Flexible Fire Thong  Henry Balfour
Aboriginal Fire Making - Walter Hough
Cold Weather Operations Personal Survival And Safety guide  British MOD
Desert Weather Operations Personal Survival And Safety guide  British MOD


*DVDs and VHS * 

Sticks as Tools and Implements  Mors Kochanski
Blades: Sharpening and Safe use  Mors Kochanski
Bush Knots  Mors Kochanski
Clothing and Sleeping Bags  Mors Kochanski 
A Plant walk with Mors Kochanski Volumes 1 to 7 + master (8 DVD collection)  Mors Kochanski
3 Days at the River with nothing but our bare hands - Thomas J. Elpel
Mountain Meadows camping with almost nothing but the dog - Thomas J. Elpel
Mountain Lakes a survival fishing trip - Thomas J. Elpel
Canoe Camping on a song and a paddle - Thomas J. Elpel
SAS Survival Techniques (two VHS tapes) - John Wiseman
Woodsmoke: Primitive pottery - by Richard & Linda Jamison
Woodsmoke: Primitive cooking - by Richard & Linda Jamison
Woodsmoke: Fire volume 1 - by Richard & Linda Jamison
Survival and self reliance - by Mel DeWeese & Friends
Fire Volume 1 - by Tom Laskowski
Fire Volume 2 - by Tom Laskowski
Stone Age Living Skills, Fire, Food and Cordage - Jim Riggs & Robert Earthworm
Stone Age Living Skills, Hide Tanning - Robert Earthworm & Melvin Beattie
Stone Age Living Skills, Arrows - Brian James


----------

